# Powermatic 1250 MICRO Dust collection



## Mlyle (Oct 3, 2018)

Anyone have the new Powermatic fan style dust collector......
Starting price on AMAZON $679.99.....most other tool sales $699.99

Anyone have personal knowledge of this new tool?

Mlyle


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 3, 2018)

Do you have a link?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mlyle (Oct 3, 2018)

WWW.powermatic.com


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 3, 2018)

I seen an ad for it but am not sure on it. Grizzly and jet run some nice deals for overhead air cleaners and I can buy a box fan for 20 bucks. 

For that kinda money I could have overheads hanging everywhere in the shop.


----------



## Tony (Oct 3, 2018)

http://www.powermatic.com/us/en/p/powermatic-pm1250-micro-dust-afs/1791331

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mlyle (Oct 3, 2018)

Cmon somebody has got to try it out.......after all it is Powermatic..

Some of those" in the know" say the overheads are great for collecting dust overhead......but most of the dust is lower down in the
Room...and is continuingly being created at lung level......

I saw the new powermatic and thought that is a radical change in duzt collection....

Thoughts?

Mlyle


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2018)

Get a good dust collector. I do not use my air cleaner anymore


----------



## Mlyle (Oct 3, 2018)

What brand of dust collector do you have Mike?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 3, 2018)

Imo that's a ridiculous amount of money for a glorified fan. I made a far better dust/air cleaner out of a free furnace squirrel cage fan, a plywood box, and 2 good furnace filters. It really moves some air in the shop and is great for keeping the air clear when sanding. And it was done on the cheap. I have many other things I would spend that kind of money on.
Edit: and I have a psi cyclone dust collector and a harbor freight dust collector with a Wynn filter.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sprung (Oct 3, 2018)

For the price of that you can buy a few of these and still have money leftover. And just because they're hanging air filters, doesn't mean you have to hang them from the ceiling. I've seen people mount them in benches for more of a ground level work.

Mike is right about having a good dust collector setup - it's a very necessary part of the shop. Even with good DC, I still use my air cleaner - and it still manages to get a lot, enough that I certainly won't give up using an air cleaner in addition to my DC.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

